# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Μεσημεριανές ύπνος και πανικος

## Nikolaoss

Εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό,πηγαίνοντας για ύπνο το μεσημέρι μετά από περίπου 20 λεπτά,ξυπναω τρομοκρατημένος, με εφίδρωση, λαχάνιασμα, και φόβο τι είναι αυτό,και για ποιον λόγο γίνεται ??
Οποιαδήποτε γνώμη σεβαστη

----------


## 66psy

Αν εχεις ή ειχες και στο παρελθον κρισεις πανικου πολυ πιθανον να προκειται γι αυτο κατα την διαρκεια του υπνου. Οι κρισεις μπορουν να σε χτυπησουν οποτεδηποτε. 
Αν λοιπον πασχεις απο αγχος, εχεις και ανησυχο υπνο,
Μπορεις να δοκιμασεις καποιο φυτικο προιν (υπαρχουν καποια αποκλειστικα για τον υπνο) και να δεις πως θα παει..

----------


## Nikolaoss

> Αν εχεις ή ειχες και στο παρελθον κρισεις πανικου πολυ πιθανον να προκειται γι αυτο κατα την διαρκεια του υπνου. Οι κρισεις μπορουν να σε χτυπησουν οποτεδηποτε. 
> Αν λοιπον πασχεις απο αγχος, εχεις και ανησυχο υπνο,
> Μπορεις να δοκιμασεις καποιο φυτικο προιν (υπαρχουν καποια αποκλειστικα για τον υπνο) και να δεις πως θα παει..


Έχω δοκιμάσει πολλά, αλλά δεν βλέπω προκοπή.
Βάμμα Βαλέραινας
Βαλσαμόχορτο
Χαμομήλι
Πράσινο τσάι
Βασιλικό
Ένα με 4 διαφορετικά βοτανα
Αυτή ή ιστορία με παιδεύει κοντά 8 μηνες
Έχει αρχίσει και γίνεται κουραστικό.! Δεν μπορώ να ηρεμησω τα μεσημέρια, έχοντας το άγχος της αναμονής,γαι την επόμενη φορά,που θα πάω να προσπαθήσω ,και πάλι μια αποτυχία
Μου φαίνεται πως ηγκικεν ή ώρα του zanax, + αντικαταθλιπτικά!! Ακόμα ψάχνω να βρω το Σοκ,που πέρασα,και βγήκε στην επιφάνεια Γ.Α.Δ.+ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ
Και το οποίο φαίνεται, ότι θα με κυνηγάει!!!!
Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω
Ομοιοπαθητική
Βιοσυντονισμός
Ομαδική ψυχοθεραπεία
Ψυχιάτρους(Χάπια),τα οποία δεν πήρα!!!
Ευχαριστώ..κάθε γνώμη σεβαστη

----------


## kostas62

Γεια σου, 
δεν ειναι τιποτα! 
ο οργανισμος οταν αφυπνιζεται εκρινει αρκετες ορμονες (κορτιζολη ,αδρεναλινη κλπ ) ,ωστε να μπορεσει να επανελθει στις δραστηριοτητες του. 
μερικες φορες ( εξαρταται απο την ιδιοσυγκρασια του καθενος μαςκαι του ποσο ερεθισαμε τον εαυτο μας προηγουμενως ), το παρακανει και εχομε αυτα τα συμπτωματα.

----------


## Nikolaoss

Γεια.και τι πρέπει να γίνει ώστε να μειωθούν οι ορμόνες
Αυτά είναι ερωτήματα ημιμαθους ανθρώπου,όπως εγώ.
Γιατί ενώ θέλω να κοιμηθώ ,το σώμα μου επαναστατεί????
Όταν πηγαίνω σε γιατρούς,αντί να προσπαθήσουν να σε βάλουν σε ένα δρόμο ψάχνοντας μερικά πράγματα,ώστε μήπως και εντοπιστεί ή αρχική αιτία,αντίθετα συνταγογραφουν εύκολα!!
Δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια μομφή εναντίον τους,αλλά λίγο ανθρωπιά!!!!!!
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω αυτο που γραφεις μου ειχε συμβει παλια οταν ειχα παρει μια αντιβιωση για ενα κρυωμα τουρμπο που δε μου περναγε με τιποτα. με κολησε τοτε ο #$%#^&...

----------


## Nikolaoss

Και πάλι μια ερώτηση αδαους!!!
Υπέρταση:είναι μετρήσιμη
Αναιμία : μετρήσιμη
Προστάτης. Μετρήσιμη
Καρδιά. Μετρήσιμη
Νεφροί. Μετρήσιμη
Θυρεοειδής. Μετρήσιμη
Καρωτίδες. Μετρησιμη

Έλλειψη σεροτονίνης. ?????????

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΣΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΠΩ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΤΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΑΘΕΙ
ΜΙΑ ΑΛΦΑ ΚΑΤΑΠΟΝΗΣΗ ΔΛΔ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΡΥΘΜΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΜΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ 
ΑΝ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΑΘΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΑΡΜΟΣΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ
ΝΑ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΕΣΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΘΕΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΜΠΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΕΣΑΙ
ΚΑΠΩΣ ΕΞΗΓΕΙΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΙΑΤΡΙΚΑ ΡΥΘΜΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΟΛΟΣ Ο ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΞΕΚΙΝΑ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΜΑ ΒΟΛΤΕΣ ΚΛΠ ΝΑ ΣΚΟΡΠΑΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΨΑΞΑ ΓΤ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ Ο ΑΙΜΑΤΟΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΙΚΟΣ ΦΡΑΓΜΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΟΥΣΙΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟ ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΔΛΔ ΑΜΑ Σ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΑΙΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΒΡΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΕΡΕΤΟΝΙΝΗ ΣΟΥ ΔΕ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΙ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΟΛΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΚΑ
ΔΛΔ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΕ ΚΟΒΕΙ ΚΑΙ Σ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΣΕ ΞΑΝΑΚΟΒΕΙ ΚΑΙ Σ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΠΩΣ ΣΕ ΚΟΒΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ Τ ΛΕΣ

----------


## elis

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΕΥΡΙΑΖΕΙΣ ΚΙ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΠΙΕΣΗ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ
ΕΤΣΙ ΚΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΝΕΥΡΙΑΖΕΙΣ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΧΑΜΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΣΕΡΕΤΟΝΙΝΕΣ ΝΤΟΠΑΜΙΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΚΟ ΣΥΝΑΠΑΝΤΗΜΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟ
ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΡΗΘΕΙ ΜΕ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΧΟΛΤΕΡ
ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΟΡΓΑΝΑ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΟΥΝΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΩ ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ
ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΤΑΝΤΑΡ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΡΟΗ Τ ΑΙΜΑΤΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΒΛΑΒΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟ ΔΛΔ ΑΜΑ ΕΣΥ ΜΙΛΙΣΕΙΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΙΜΑ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΑΝ ΑΚΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΕΙΑ Ο ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΦΟΡΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΟΡΓΑΝΩΝ ΚΛΠ ΑΝΑ ΠΑΣΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΕΤΥΧΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟ
ΔΕ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ

----------


## elis

ΚΟΙΝΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΨΗΦΙΟΠΟΙΗΣΟΥΝΕ ΤΟΝ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ Σ ΛΕΩ

----------


## kostas62

Δυστυχως δεν μπορεις να κανεις πολλα πραγματα!
Ο οργανισμος σου θα δρασει αναλογα με αυτο που θεωρει οτι πρεπει να κανει, ωστε να σε κρατησει λειτουργικο . 

Αυτες οι δρασεις του εχουν αναπτυχθει και εξελιχθει, απο τοτε που υπαρχομε σαν ανθρωπινο ειδος! 
πολλα τετοια πραγματα δεν τα γνωριζομε , και πολλα δεν θα μπορεσομε να τα εξηγησομε ποτε.

Αυτο που μπορω να σε συμβουλευσω ειναι να προσπαθεις να χαλαρωνεις πριν κοιμηθεις, και να καθιερωσεις μια ρουτινα υπνου που να ακολουθεις πιστα για καποιο διαστημα. 
Αρκετες φορες μπορει να ξυπνας καθιδρως και με ταχυπαλμιες ,οπως και ο καθενας μας καποιεςφορες ,αναλογα και σε ποιο σταδιο εγκεφαλικης δρασης μας πετυχε η αφυπνηση.

Οπως θα παρατηρησες , εφ οσον δεν του δωσεις και πολυ σημασια , τα συμπτωματα γρηγορα θα υποχωρησουν ,και θα συνεχισεις την μερα σου. 

Οι γιατροι ,εφ οσον δεν σου βρουν καποιο παθολογικο ευρημα απο τις συνηθεις εξετασεις , δεν θα ασχοληθουν αλλο μαζι σου ,και αδικα θα ταλαιπωρησαι.

----------


## Nikolaoss

Αγαπητοί elis,kostas62,σας βλέπω παρά πολύ ενημερωμένους.
Και έχεται ένα πολύ απλό και κατανοητό λόγο
Καλή συνέχεια.
Ελπίζω να ξαναδεχτω τις τεκμηριωμένες απόψεις σας

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΣΘΕΝΗΣ ΜΕ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΜΟΥ
ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ
ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΤΑ ΠΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΓΤ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΗΜΟΥΝΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΜΕΝΟΣ
ΚΑΙ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΙ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΚΛΠ

----------


## 66psy

μετρανε τους καταλυτες ενος νευροδιαβιβαστη οπως ειναι η σεροτονινη στο αιμα για να δουν σε τι επιπεδα βρισκεσαι.
βεβαια αυτο δεν ξερω που μπορεις να το κανεις, ουτε αν το κανουν γενικα σε ασθενεις. 
αυτο που λεω το εχω διαβασει οτι το κανουν σε ερευνες με συμμετεχοντες (οχι ελλαδα ασφαλως). 
τωρα για εξεταση δεν ξερω χριστο για να ειμαι ειλικρινης.

οπως και να χει παντως αν εσυ νιωθεις ασχημα καθε μερα που ξυπνας, παει να πει οτι εχουν πεσει τα επιπεδα σεροτονινης σου. δεν θελει αναλυση αυτο για να το μαθεις!
χαμηλη σεροτονινη μπορει να δημιουργησει αρνητικη διαθεση και η αρνητικη διαθεση μπορει να ριξει την σεροτονινη του εγκεφαλου σου. ετσι πανε αυτα. 
αν αρχιζεις και το δουλευεις, θα νιωσεις καλυτερα κι αρα θα επανελθει και η σεροτονινη δραστηριοτητα στα φυσιολογικα της. πολλοι βεβαια παιρνουν αντικαταθλιπτικα για να επισπευσουν την διαδικασια. 
αυτο θα το κρινεις εσυ ο ιδιος με συνεργασια του γιατρου σου βεβαια !
καλη τυχη και εμεις εδω ειμαστε :)

----------


## Nikolaoss

> μετρανε τους καταλυτες ενος νευροδιαβιβαστη οπως ειναι η σεροτονινη στο αιμα για να δουν σε τι επιπεδα βρισκεσαι.
> βεβαια αυτο δεν ξερω που μπορεις να το κανεις, ουτε αν το κανουν γενικα σε ασθενεις. 
> αυτο που λεω το εχω διαβασει οτι το κανουν σε ερευνες με συμμετεχοντες (οχι ελλαδα ασφαλως). 
> τωρα για εξεταση δεν ξερω χριστο για να ειμαι ειλικρινης.
> 
> οπως και να χει παντως αν εσυ νιωθεις ασχημα καθε μερα που ξυπνας, παει να πει οτι εχουν πεσει τα επιπεδα σεροτονινης σου. δεν θελει αναλυση αυτο για να το μαθεις!
> χαμηλη σεροτονινη μπορει να δημιουργησει αρνητικη διαθεση και η αρνητικη διαθεση μπορει να ριξει την σεροτονινη του εγκεφαλου σου. ετσι πανε αυτα. 
> αν αρχιζεις και το δουλευεις, θα νιωσεις καλυτερα κι αρα θα επανελθει και η σεροτονινη δραστηριοτητα στα φυσιολογικα της. πολλοι βεβαια παιρνουν αντικαταθλιπτικα για να επισπευσουν την διαδικασια. 
> αυτο θα το κρινεις εσυ ο ιδιος με συνεργασια του γιατρου σου βεβαια !
> καλη τυχη και εμεις εδω ειμαστε :)


Αν αρχίζεις να το δουλεύει!!!!!
Πέρα των φαρμάκων,κάποια άλλη πρόταση!!

----------


## elis

ΑΠΟ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΕΓΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΚΑΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΜΑΥΡΗ ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΥΜΟΥΣ ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΙ
ΟΤΙ ΒΟΗΘΑΝΕ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΞΗΡΟΙ ΚΑΡΠΟΙ

----------

